# Me jumping and icelandic horse trek clips/pics :D



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

*bump!!!*


----------



## Solo (Jul 16, 2008)

That was really cool!

You have nice horses.


And the Icelandic are adorable! How is the tolt? Is it comfortable? I would love to do something like that.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I was going to say that the video made the tolt look bouncy, but when you see the galloping part you can really tell the difference!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks 
Tölt is really comfy (when you get used to it).
It just looks bouncy because my camera is really hard to hold xD haha.. I'm going on the trek again like next week (hopefully) and I'll try to get better videos


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

bumpbumpbump xP


----------

